# [SOLVED] Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey all,

Just bought a new Asus RT-N56U router (looks sweet btw) but have had a hell of a time making the damn thing work.

I upgraded from some 4 or 5 year old d-link that worked fine but it's not wireless N speed and I was looking for more after much frustration with slow online gaming.

Anyway, connected the new router, everything set up and connected fine. It put out wireless signal and appear on all devices. Problem is, I get absolutely no speed from the router at all whether plugging directly in or wirelessly. It recognizes the connection and attempts to send the information but it simply does not come through.

I used to have a DGL-4500 and it did the same type of thing, only it just gave me extremely slow speed of around 500k.

Does this router (and possibly the DGL) have compatibility issues with my Ubee D3.0 modem that Comcast provided me? Only difference I noticed from the old d-link was the light in the modem turned from green to blue, which I assume signaling a certain speed is being throughput to the router.

Any help would be fantastic, kind of at a dead end here and the last resort is my modem.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*

have you tried connecting the PC direct to the modem , i know that maybe difficult but , that will test the performance of the modem and your ISP service


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes of course. I'm not a complete novice here...modem throughput is great to all devices, ps3, laptop, on demand, etc....I'm just simply curious of this modem can't support high end router (aka my DGL-4500 and now the Asus). The only router I've been able to work successfully as I said is a 4 year old D-link. This is one of the most frustrating things I've even come across. Do I call Comcast and request a different modem? It is the one they provided...or should I contact an expert? Say geek squad or someone better?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*



> Do I call Comcast and request a different modem?


 well if you have connected directly to the comcast modem and it has provided high speed servce , and works with a d-link router , I suspect comcast will say its working correctly and no problem with there equipment 

it maybe a faulty asus router - so you may want to talk to their support 

you may want to talk to comcast about compatible routers , and they may want to sell you their router , which maynot be such a bad idea , as then you have one company to deal with and part of the condition of sell, should be that it will work in the way you want , so make sure they understand that before you purchase 

otherwise you may find some information on the comcast forum and see if others have the same issue with the modem / router combination


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

I know the router isn't faulty...as I said, the same thing happened with my old DGL. BOTH of those routers are not faulty, there's just no way. I have a good feeling this modem either has a problem with certain routers or isn't compatible with any new routers. Either way Comcast is coming out today and they will switch the modem so we will see what happens.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*

How long have you had the Comcast modem and what make and model is it?
I would have to agree with etaf that the router must be defective as I cannot see a reason why any router would not work with any modem. I would bet the modem needs upgrading though too as they have made a lot of changes in their service in the last year.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*



Kbergman said:


> I know the router isn't faulty...as I said, the same thing happened with my old DGL. BOTH of those routers are not faulty, there's just no way. I have a good feeling this modem either has a problem with certain routers or isn't compatible with any new routers. Either way Comcast is coming out today and they will switch the modem so we will see what happens.


what you could do if you have any friends and family with modem, access points connections with their approval is test the asus and dgl 4500 connected to their modem/s and see if you have internet connectivity and speed is decent although speed wise is dependent on their package.

If they work then this would point to a possible compatability issue with the Ubee modem, a firmware update for the Ubee may fix this but you would have to talk to comcast. Also a firmware update to the router may help.


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Comcast came out today and they couldn't figure it out either. Hooked up one of their netgear N routers as a test and it flew...speeds almost as fast as the modem directly connected to my computer. They suggested I go to their service center and could probably get one of the routers for free considering my issues. I know they're no experts either, but they tested everything and rebooted and reset everything just like I had already done, it connected just fine once again but no speed at all. Similar to my DGL that was only getting about 1 MB DL speed with 35 coming from the modem.

I never thought of a modem firmware upgrade...is this something I could do on my own? Unsure of the model number, doesn't say on the modem or the box...all it says is Ubee D3.0.


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

I found it...U10C035 is the model number


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*

I doubt you will be able to do that and that would be an option Comcast should have done already.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*



> Comcast came out today and they couldn't figure it out either. Hooked up one of their netgear N routers as a test and it flew...speeds almost as fast as the modem directly connected to my computer. They suggested I go to their service center and could probably get one of the routers for free


 why not do that , as I said in post #4 the solution would be to get a comcast router , and as you have now tested and the netgear works - make sure you get the same router as tested , often ISP have a range of different routers they send out 

there is still a possibility the asus router you have is faulty


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*

Agree with etaf if they are willing to give you a router then for free same make and model take that.

As part of the troubleshooting a firmware update may have been done by comcast.

Testing the asus in another setup will tell you whether it works or not a firmware update from asus support pages may help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*

I third it! We would all like to know the answer but the free router is certainly the easiest solution, though I would never consider Comcast a benevolent organization and would love to see them give anyone anything for nothing, just as much as knowing the answer!


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

Yea I went to Comcast and sure enough they handed me a new-ish router(clearly refurbished). Not the same router a they tested but I did the speed test myself and the speed is just the same. Now I'm trying to convince the people I bought the Asus from on eBay the router is faulty so they let me return it...easier said than done so far. Still a bummer bc this is one hell of a router from what I hear, and I wanted to be able to use 5G signal but oh well, this will do the job...and it's free so I can't complain.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*

I would bet the router is defective and all you need to do is go to Paypal in the Resolution Center start a claim for defective router and then escalate it right away to let Paypal decide. That takes the seller out of the loop and sellers always lose anyway in the Resolution Center.


----------



## Kbergman (Aug 5, 2011)

I appreciate it. I've never returned anything on eBay before so that's good to know. Thanks for all of your input everyone.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*

Glad to help...don't ever let sellers push you around on eBay!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Asus RT-N56U compatiblity issues???*

Good news glad your happy with the outcome always be careful when buying off ebay a dispute may be the way to go if the sellers are giving you a hard time.

I'll mark this one solved.


----------

